# شرح برنامج ELITE CHVAC عن طريق حل أمثلة لمشاريع تكييف مع حسابات الهواء الخارجي و ال Air Balance.



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم إخواني في الله:-

أعرف أن هذا الموضوع قد طال إنتظاره، وشجعني حاجة بعض الزملاء له بالاسراع في ترجمة كتيب دورة تتدريبية مكون من سبع ساعات (موجودة عليAmazon Books بعنوان SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING ELITE CHVAC Software )
وبدون إضاعة وقت إليكم الساعة الأولي:
حسب المرفق.مشاهدة المرفق 1st.pdf



> تم وضع الشرح كله فى ملف واحد مجمع بواسطه م محمد عبد الرحيم و تم وضعه فى المرفقات
> جزاهما الله خيرا
> Zanitty


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kartouch (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك 

ارجو ان تمدنا بالمزيد ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا والرجاء الأستمرار بالشرح مع وضع البرنامج أذا أمكن جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا والرجاء الأستمرار بالشرح


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا والرجاء الأستمرار بالشرح مع وضع البرنامج أذا أمكن جزاء الله خيرا



البرنامج رفعته الان مع الكراك على اسرع و افضل سيرفر
*Chvac 7.01.168 +*****

Chvac 7.01.168


----------



## وحيد الخلية (6 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وبانتظار بقيت الشرح....


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 فبراير 2013)

لك كل كل الشكر بارك الله فيك وفى انتظارعرض باقى ساعات الدورة


----------



## egystorm (6 فبراير 2013)

اللة يكرمك فى انتظار باقى الساعات لانة موضوع مهم جدا لاى مهندس فى التصميم


----------



## mohamed mech (6 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أكرم حمزه (6 فبراير 2013)

kartouch قال:


> البرنامج رفعته الان مع الكراك على اسرع و افضل سيرفر
> *Chvac 7.01.168 +*****
> 
> Chvac 7.01.168



بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع


----------



## السيد زرد (6 فبراير 2013)

بداية موفقه ان شاء الله ونرجوا التكمله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد الخلية (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع ... ولو بالامكان أيضا رفع كتاب *SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING ELITE CHVAC Software *


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يجزيك الخير ويعينك​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (6 فبراير 2013)

فين التفاعل؟؟؟؟؟
عايز أشوف وأسمع تعليقات الناس اللي قرأت أول ساعة.

أحتاج إلي النقد البناء والملاحظات اللماحة حتي أستمر في الشرح.

بس ياريت نطبق أول بأول عشان نصل لأقصي درجات الاستفاده ، وخصوصاً إن فيه مشروعين هيتم تصميمهم في الساعات القادمة بأذن الله.

وشكراً للأخ المهندس الذي قام برفع البرنامج.


----------



## eng_hma_power (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (6 فبراير 2013)

أحمد السعيد يوسف قال:


> فين التفاعل؟؟؟؟؟
> عايز أشوف وأسمع تعليقات الناس اللي قرأت أول ساعة.
> 
> أحتاج إلي النقد البناء والملاحظات اللماحة حتي أستمر في الشرح.
> ...


اول ساعة فى الشرح تتركز على تنصيب البرنامج
خش أنت فى الشرح و سوف تاتى الاسئلة

و ياريت ترفق الشرح الانجليزى فى الموضوع​


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

لو تريدون اية برنامج او كتاب او اي شيئ متوفر لدي سارفعه فورااااااااااااا


----------



## وحيد الخلية (6 فبراير 2013)

احنا معاك خطوة بخطوة ومتشوقين للمزيد .... وبصراحة أنا متخوف جدا من انقطاع الموضوع كبعض المواضيع الرائعة في المنتدى غير مكتملة


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (6 فبراير 2013)

الساعة الثانية
مشاهدة المرفق 2nd.pdf


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (6 فبراير 2013)

الملف الثاني


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. شرح ممتاز نرجو منكم المواصلة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 فبراير 2013)

كلام جميل ... معاك بالخطوة ... ولسا ما دخلنا بالبرنامج

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (6 فبراير 2013)

وحيد الخلية قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع ... ولو بالامكان أيضا رفع كتاب *SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING ELITE CHVAC Software *


خلينا نخلص شرح العربي الأول.


----------



## mohamed mech (6 فبراير 2013)

هذا موضوع جيد و يكمل مايقوم بها مهندسنا الهمام زانيتى من شرح للبرنامج خطوة بخطوة خلال هذه الايام

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t355615.html
​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووور يا هندسة

وننتضر المزيد

ممكن لو تكرمة برنامج HVAC Solution Taco HSS مع الكراك​


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> مشكوووور يا هندسة
> 
> وننتضر المزيد
> 
> ممكن لو تكرمة برنامج HVAC Solution Taco HSS مع الكراك​



نسخة تجريبية لا يوجد له ****
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/HVACSolutionDemo.exe


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبا رك الله فيك


----------



## konan2007 (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك ارجو اكمال باقي الشرح


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك نرجو تكملت باقي الشرح*


----------



## eng majde (7 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر اخي .... وان شاء الله مزيد من التقدم والابداع في كل المجالات


----------



## Mr gabr (7 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر ونتمني الاسراع بإرفاق الشرح لانني أخشي من انقطاع الشرح مثل موضوعات كثيرة ممتازه علي هذا المنتدي


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (7 فبراير 2013)

أود أن أطمئن الجميع بأن الشرح سيستمر بأذن الله إلي أن ننتهي من الشرح الكامل للبرنامج عن طريق حل مثالين لتأكيد الفهم الدقيق للموضوع ، كما أود أن أنوه عن ضرورة متابعة موضوع شرح البرنامج المقدم من المهندس zanitiy لأنه يشرح البرنامج بتفاصيلة الدقيقة ، لذلك قررت أن يكون الشرح عام مع التركيز علي حل المثالين. وبذلك يصبح الموضعين متكاملين بأذن الله حتي تعم الفائدة دون التكرار.


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (7 فبراير 2013)

نرجو مواصلة الشرح سريعا لأن شرحك أكثر من ممتاز


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## Mr gabr (8 فبراير 2013)

ياريت ياجماعه لو فيه حد من الاعضاء يقدر يشرح لنا برنامج hvac hss solution او علي الاقل يشرح لنا الاجزاء اللي تخصنا فيه وازاي نعمل حسابات المواسير والشيلر


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (8 فبراير 2013)

بأذن الله بعد الانتهاء من شرح برنامج الإليت سوف يتم شرح hss والخاص بحسابات التشللر.


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (8 فبراير 2013)

الساعة الثالثة:

مشاهدة المرفق 3rd.pdf


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mr gabr (9 فبراير 2013)

المهندس أحمد السعيد يوسف .. أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً فقد فقدت اسعدتني بأنك سوف تقوم بشرح برنامج hss والخاص بحسابات الشيلر وجزاك الله كل خير ونتمني الاسراع في الشرح لنتمكن من البدء في برنامج hss قبل ما أدخل الجيش في شهر ابريل


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (9 فبراير 2013)

Mr gabr قال:


> المهندس أحمد السعيد يوسف .. أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً فقد فقدت اسعدتني بأنك سوف تقوم بشرح برنامج hss والخاص بحسابات الشيلر وجزاك الله كل خير ونتمني الاسراع في الشرح لنتمكن من البدء في برنامج hss قبل ما أدخل الجيش في شهر ابريل


بإذن الله.


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (9 فبراير 2013)

كم أنا مشتاق وعندى لوعة لمواصلة الشرح الجميل


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (9 فبراير 2013)

إيه يا إخونا ، مش شايف أي تعليق علي محتوي شرح البرنامج ، محتاج النقد البناء أرجوكم ، وكمان محتاج الأسئلة التي تثري الموضوع . أكيد في حد وقفت معاه حاجة أو عايز يستفسر عن حاجة ، ألووووو حد سامع حاجة.


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بجميع الجهود الخيره .... الرجاء أكمال الشرح


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (9 فبراير 2013)

طيب أكمل الشرح وهنحسب زون وساعتها نتكلم


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (11 فبراير 2013)

ممكن تكمل الشرح حتى يكون الموضوع كاملا أمامنا ثم نتناقش


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (11 فبراير 2013)

تأكد أن النقاش فيه سيطول وبطول


----------



## عمار حلالي (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور ي هندسة


----------



## egystorm (12 فبراير 2013)

مجهود هايل جدا جدا الف الف شكر على الشرح الروعة فى انتظار الباقى ان شاء اللة


----------



## fayek9 (17 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله شرح رائع استمر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (19 فبراير 2013)

أخونا المهندس أحمد السعيد أين أنت طالت.........غيابك وطال إنتظارنا 
نأمل أنت تكون فى كامل الصحة والعافية


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (19 فبراير 2013)

المهندس/ أحمد السعيد إنت روحت فيييين نرجو الاستمرار لأن أسلوبك فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (20 فبراير 2013)

لم أستطع رفع الكتاب المذكور وعموما نحن لن نستغنى عن شرح المهندس أحمد السعيد


----------



## أحمد السعيد يوسف (27 فبراير 2013)

*باقي ساعات العمل (4 و 5 و6)*

نظراً لضيق وقتي تأخرت عليكم .
بس الحمد لله وفقت وضغط لكم باقي الكورس في ثلاث ساعات عمل ، 4 و 5 و6
وبتحميلك للمرفق أكون قد وفيت بوعدي لكم وشرحت ال Elite Chvac .
وبعد دراستك للمرفق يمكنك إجادة حسابات الهواء الخارجي وعمل ال Air Balance .

هل من تعليق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشاهدة المرفق 4 and 5 and 6.pdf


----------



## mohamed alhmad (27 فبراير 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود العظيم الذى قدمته لنا ولايسعنا الا ان ندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمرى امام (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (27 فبراير 2013)

بشمهندس أحمد السعيد أنت قلت سابقا أن الشرح 7 ساعات وما تم تنزيله 6 ساعات بس فين الساعة السابعة


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (27 فبراير 2013)

نعم نعم ممكن يكون الأربع ساعات المتبقية تم ضغطها فى 3 ساعات


----------



## 2020khaled (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ENG FEAST (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (28 فبراير 2013)

Very nice


----------



## eng.mec_moh (28 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزاك خير يالحبيب


----------



## nofal (7 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أكرم حمزه (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو أكمال الموضوع


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (7 مارس 2013)

هل يوجد أحد لديه جداول cltd كاملة من أشرى لأن برنامج chvac يتطلب الحصول عليها لكى تعمل به


----------



## وائل الشال (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (10 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود العظيم الذى قدمته لنا ولايسعنا الا ان ندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hussain Snjak (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير علي هذا المجهود ​


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودكم هذا برنامج هام لمصمي التكييف


----------



## ibrahim antar (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا والرجاء الأستمرار بالشرح مع وضع البرنامج أذا أمكن جزاء الله خيرا​


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .​
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز
بارك الله فيك
وزادكم من فضله​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز
بارك الله فيك
وزادكم من فضله
و هو مماثل في أهميته لصاحب الفضل الأول زميلنا واستاذنا زانيتي
أرجو لكما التوفيق 

​


----------



## الهندسة إبداع (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد البرماوى (20 مارس 2013)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## محمد البرماوى (20 مارس 2013)

شكـــــــــــــــراً


----------



## amirhelmy (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير مجهود اكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## younis najjar (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (21 مارس 2013)

الله يحفظك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ديار السعيدي (23 مارس 2013)

شكراً على المساهمة القيمة


----------



## م.مدحت (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## hagagm25 (24 مارس 2013)

مشككككككككووووووررررررررر


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## medocarawan (25 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك ............... يريت كمان تدعم الموضوع بمثال خاص بالمساجد والمستشفيات 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shahbaa (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ما قصرت


----------



## bahaa hussein (31 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## montimosti (2 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ، مجهود جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## ABKRENO (4 أبريل 2013)

*يا هندسة انا عاجز فعلاً عن الشكر على الموضوع الكبير دة
لكن اقولك الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ahmed elhadad (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و امدكم بالصحة و العافية


----------



## نادر دعاء (10 أبريل 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق pdf elite.pd.pdf (هذا الملف لوجه الله ارجو الدعاء لوالدي ولاهل سوريا بالخلاص )


----------



## adnansaadeh (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله لكم جميعا من وضع الموضوع و من ساهم باثرائه


----------



## mohammed nsr (30 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر باشمهندس ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammed siddig ab (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم يا باشمهندسين اود ان اعرف كيف احدد كمية gpm ugn على برمامج Elite وازاي استخرجها معا التقرير ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2013)

mohammed siddig ab قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلكم يا باشمهندسين اود ان اعرف كيف احدد كمية gpm ugn على برمامج Elite وازاي استخرجها معا التقرير ارجو الرد سريعا



فى اعدادات التقرير 
علم على psychometric و حتظهر معاك


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2013)

أحمد السعيد يوسف قال:


> بأذن الله بعد الانتهاء من شرح برنامج الإليت سوف يتم شرح hss والخاص بحسابات التشللر.



يا لعبك يا كبير


----------



## moha87 (29 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.m7md3b2s (29 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود والرجاء المواصلة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## Eng.m7md3b2s (29 مايو 2013)

ياشباب من يحتاج مساعدة في موضوع التكييف والتبريد فلنتواصل


----------



## ahmed mohamed taha (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (11 يونيو 2013)

الأخ المهندس أحمد سعيد الملف 4 and 5 and 6.pdf غير قابل للطباعة فما هو السبب؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يونيو 2013)

ماشاء الله عمل ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك
و جزاكم كل خير


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 يونيو 2013)

ياهندسة أرجو إعادة رفع الملف 4و5و6 بحيث يكون قابل للطباعة


----------



## hikal007 (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه


----------



## SAHEBMISR (12 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لشرحك يا هندسة


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 يونيو 2013)

طيب فين شرح برنامج hss للحسابات الهيدروليكية الذى وعدتنا به


----------



## البخيتي مهندس (26 يونيو 2013)

تشكر ياباشا وجزاك الله خيرا
ولو تكرمتو شرح وامثله اكثر


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يونيو 2013)

البرنامج يتطلب علم تام بكيفيى استخراج المعلومات من متاهة أشرى (جداول الحوائط - cooling load temperature difference-clf-shg-........إلخ إلخ)


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 يونيو 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## drmady (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد تكيف (27 يونيو 2013)

المهندس المحترم أحمد بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
زادك الله علما لتنفع به الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## emadabdullah (28 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وممكن ان تكمل فضلك وتكمل الشرح الى الاخر


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## nader kadum (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamransaleem (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وممكن ان تكمل فضلك وتكمل الشرح الى الاخر​


----------



## المهندس250 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2013)

أحمد السعيد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني في الله:-
> 
> أعرف أن هذا الموضوع قد طال إنتظاره، وشجعني حاجة بعض الزملاء له بالاسراع في ترجمة كتيب دورة تتدريبية مكون من سبع ساعات (موجودة عليAmazon Books بعنوان SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING ELITE CHVAC Software )
> وبدون إضاعة وقت إليكم الساعة الأولي:
> حسب المرفق.مشاهدة المرفق 87863



السلام عليكم جميعا
الله ينور يا هندسة عمل ممتاز
و كلمة ممتاز قليلة عليه
جزاك الله كل خير
و نفعك الله بعلمك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

و بعد إذن سعادتكم تم جمع الـ 6 ساعات فى ملف واحد فى المرفقات
و على السادة المشرفين التكرم بنسخ الكنز إلى المشاركة الاولى ​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا لتجميع الفايلات *
:75:


----------



## abuelela35 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> الله ينور يا هندسة عمل ممتاز
> و كلمة ممتاز قليلة عليه
> جزاك الله كل خير
> ...



Done


----------



## zain125 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شكر الله لك


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً
فعلاً الموضوع مهم جداً
وانا كنت بأبحث عن شرح للبرنامج
شكراص يا باشمهندس


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الكبير ان شاء الله دائما موفق


----------



## khaled elsone (28 فبراير 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود العظيم الذى قدمته لنا ولايسعنا الا ان ندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (3 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## farouk138 (7 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## golden hawk (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## mohammed nsr (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا في انتظار بقية الساعات


----------



## mohammed nsr (8 مارس 2014)

عمل ممتاز بارك الله فيك كل الشرح تم تنزيله نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوساره (22 أبريل 2014)

باهي باهي


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك جهد ممتاز


----------



## samerbasha (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله جهدك ,


----------



## hamza112005 (24 مايو 2014)

الف الف شكر ...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Table 4.5 ASHRAE GRP ‐ 158 
لو تكرم احد برفع هذا الجدول


----------



## bagan (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا غالي


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (1 يناير 2015)

الف شكر يا هندسة وفقك الله لما فيه الخير دائما و أبدا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (2 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محسن فضل (3 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك...مجهود عظيم


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 يناير 2015)

احسنت اخي...


----------



## amr fathy (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dohengineer (2 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (17 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيل على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## ahmed malik (24 ديسمبر 2015)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## Mohamed A A (25 ديسمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## motasem abdo (30 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

